
Show HN: CryptoArcade.io, play arcade games with crypto currencies - thecodingmonk
http://cryptoarcade.io
======
thecodingmonk
We're looking for feedback on this new project that we managed to develop in a
three-day rush.

The concept is simple: users can compete in our daily leaderboards of arcade
games (as of now we just have one but we plan on scaling up) by paying a small
entry fee; the top 10% of players is paid everyday at 00:00 GMT and the
leaderboards reset.

We're just supporting XRP because of fast transactions and low fees but we
plan on scaling this aspect too.

Any feedback or comment is welcome!

